# I want to move to canada



## InfamousNe0 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi i'm a male aged 22 from the UK
I need to know if there is any way for a person to move to canada from england without marriage or being a skilled professional.
I'd be happy with going over looking for work and living there under a temporary nature at first, but all i can find online are things about skilled professionals.
I just want to move out and get a fresh start

is there any way i can go about starting this?


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

id like to move there too!


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

Not sure but have you looked on the canada immigration site. It gives details of all the types of visas.

You could maybe go over there for an extended holiday to find work and then apply for a work permit if you get lucky.


----------



## dj6246 (Oct 25, 2008)

im currently looking for agencies which can give me a job in canada.


i think it would be great to work there. the beautiful scenery and all...


----------



## alexander3561 (Oct 26, 2008)

*Moving to Canada- Best way to gain status*

----------------->

What you can do is start a low-cost business with a Canadian.

I'm thinking about doing this with a foreigner...

I would then vist Immigration Canada,

and tell them you are required to be in the country

for the success of the business.

We can also hire a couple of college students- offer employment.

With my plan, you can be legal in 6 months.

Max. investment $40,000 Cdn. 

Alot less than the $400,000 on the official Canada Immigration Site



Let me know if interested. Take care,

and Good Luck.


----------



## bunzie0928 (May 16, 2009)

hi there! I am from the USA and am dying to move to canada. I am young as well, 21. If you find anything out on how to do this please let me know...good luck to you sweety!!!!!!!


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

Your best best is BUNAP which is a twelve month working holiday visa....


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

phat-dave said:


> Your best best is BUNAP which is a twelve month working holiday visa....


Don't you mean BUNAC? Yeah I'm gonna be using BUNAC and hoping to shoot off to Vancouver in November time. I cannot wait to get out there and to begin a new challenge in life. I think my time is up in the UK and i'd fancy trying out a new life in Canada. My first choice was the United States but after so much research I've come to realise it is so much harder to be accepted, unless you get a transfer from a company which has offices in the States.


----------



## Kazzy (Mar 23, 2008)

alexander3561 said:


> ----------------->
> 
> What you can do is start a low-cost business with a Canadian.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry that i have no replied here sooner, but i do get lost  and i have also not been well so havnt been here for alittle while. twinged my back at christmas and my leg went numb and still isnt back feeling right yet, but thats another matter.

I would love to know more about this, my husband and i both have set up and run our own business here in the UK, so would it be possible to come to Canada set up a business and then apply for a visa after awhile? we are willing to employ a canadian or 2, we have seen on quite a few site where there are business's for sale, with accomodation on site and would love to buy and up and go, but its not that simple i guess as i have 2 boys who want to come too although they are not young one beinbg 19 and other 20, its still someone else to think about.

I get alittle sad when i visit these sites as you hear lots of people have succeeded in a dream that i have yet not  but dont get me wrong i wish them all the very best, and hope everything works out fab for you.

why isnt life ever easy, i mean all i want is to live, work and be with my family in Canada, not too much to ask is it??

look for to hearing from yopu soon

Kaz xx


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

I saw someplace Australia is offering a year long working visa to people under 30....worth considering.

cheers.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

phat-dave said:


> Your best best is BUNAP which is a twelve month working holiday visa....


Dave, 

Whats the update on your visit?You found a place yet?Hows the job search coming along. Remind me what field you were looking to work in...I think it was Financial Services (leasing?).

Lemme know man..


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

InfamousNe0 said:


> Hi i'm a male aged 22 from the UK
> I need to know if there is any way for a person to move to canada from england without marriage or being a skilled professional.
> I'd be happy with going over looking for work and living there under a temporary nature at first, but all i can find online are things about skilled professionals.
> I just want to move out and get a fresh start
> ...


As previously pointed out you're best going the BUNAC route.
Work Canada Visa Eligibility
I believe it opens for applicants about November each year and as there are only so many visas allocated each year you require to get your application in early. If approved you will receive a one year working visa and, once here, can apply to stay longer, provided you meet the criteria.


----------



## amidst tundra (Jan 5, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> As previously pointed out you're best going the BUNAC route.
> I believe it opens for applicants about November each year and as there are only so many visas allocated each year you require to get your application in early. If approved you will receive a one year working visa and, once here, can apply to stay longer, provided you meet the criteria.


I'm using BUNAC this year, hopefully going out in November how would one once over there apply to stay longer? What is the criteria?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

amidst tundra said:


> I'm using BUNAC this year, hopefully going out in November how would one once over there apply to stay longer? What is the criteria?


Now, depending on how much money will be at your disposal you could, I understand, legally come as a visitor and stay up to six months under that status. You cannot work during this time. Towards the end of your six months you could cross the US border and immediately come back in and activate your BUNAC visa.
While on your BUNAC status you would require to find a job with an employer who is willing to apply for a LMO for you. If granted you would, I believe, be able to apply for a two year TWP and consequently a PR status.


----------



## bunzie0928 (May 16, 2009)

alexander3561 said:


> ----------------->
> 
> What you can do is start a low-cost business with a Canadian.
> 
> ...







HI!!!

I am really interested in doing this! It sounds like a wonderful plan. I am willing to do whatever it takes to get to Canada but I am not on the 'LIST' of skilled workers nor do I have any family there. I have a friend who lives in Toronto but that's it.

If anyone knows of a good way for me to get in please let me know...either write me on here or email me at: [email protected]

Thanks!!! 
Jamielane:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bunzie0928 said:


> HI!!!
> 
> I am really interested in doing this! It sounds like a wonderful plan. I am willing to do whatever it takes to get to Canada but I am not on the 'LIST' of skilled workers nor do I have any family there. I have a friend who lives in Toronto but that's it.
> 
> ...


Believe me if it was as easy as Alexander 3561 describes then there would be tens of thousands of immigration applicants using this method.


----------

